# At what age should you worry about ears not standing?



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a 9 week old pup, whilst I am not expecting or worrying that his ears aren't showing signs of going up....I am still wondering when most GSD's ears start popping up? At what age should you start to worry or intervene? 

Thanks


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd start to worry at around five months. Although some dogs' ears come up even later than that, it's still very possible that he will have soft ears with no help. If you're worried, you can tape. More support won't hurt.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Danjh (Apr 5, 2014)

I was really worried about my girls ears at around 9 to 10 weeks, they were so small and we're not standing at all. Then they just sorta shot up and are now very big at 16 weeks. I've heard not to worry about your dogs ears until after teething at about 7 months. If they are still not up there are ways of getting them up such as glueing.


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks HarleyTheGSD - I'm looking forward to his crazy ears stag, camera will be at the ready! He has very floppy lovely ears at the moment, they seem so small but I guess they will grow at lightning speed like he will


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

Danjh said:


> I was really worried about my girls ears at around 9 to 10 weeks, they were so small and we're not standing at all. Then they just sorta shot up and are now very big at 16 weeks. I've heard not to worry about your dogs ears until after teething at about 7 months. If they are still not up there are ways of getting them up such as glueing.


Ah, thanks Danjh...i'll just have to wait and see  I love GSD pups when they have their huge crazy ears


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

6-7 months. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

